# New Video on Jet Fuel & Dust Collection



## keith204 (Nov 24, 2009)

This video is more about my exploration of Jet Fuel as well as smoke testing my unsealed joints using both positive & negative pressure. Findings were interesting. There's a how-to at the end. 

To skip the story & jet fuel explorations, jump to 17:36 (bright green screen). 






I'd appreciate any thoughts/critiques. I have some critiques of my own (mainly regarding length...I probably should have split the how-to off for a separate video)


----------

